# Advertise with price, or free estimate?



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm just curious - especially for those who have done BOTH to see which works better...

Do you guys advertise with your prices, or just advertise a free estimate?

I can see the advantage to both, but I'm not sure which works better at actually getting calls.



And I mean just getting calls(from new customers), not how often the customer agrees to do the work.

I stole a call from Roto-Rooter the other day, but only because I could get there in 30 mins, when RR gave him a 3 hour window. The customer, oddly, didn't care so much about the price difference.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm don't like the idea of pricing a job without seeing it. If everybody displays their pricing where it can be shopped without much effort, lowest price wins.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

You can't advertise your price for service plumbing cause you don't know what the price will be until you lay eyes on the job. 
No two jobs are alike. Most of our charges are based on tasks, and the circumstances to complete the tasks. 

A price to replace a toilet sounds like it could be a standard price, until you walk into the bathroom and see the old toilet grouted to the floor, or see how disgusting it is because they never clean it.

Even closet augering a toilet could be priced differently depending on the conditions.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Nobody wins a race to the bottom. I'm happy giving a price when I see it. I own my business and wouldn't have it any other way. Phone quotes are ok sometimes, but I don't care to be shopped knowing the quality is always better when I've performed the work myself.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I guess I was thinking more of drain cleaning prices.

There's stuff that you run into with drain cleaning that may make something cost more - but for the most part that's just worded into the authorization they sign.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

plumberkc said:


> I'm don't like the idea of pricing a job without seeing it. If everybody displays their pricing where it can be shopped without much effort, lowest price wins.


You would think so but....I find that's actually often not the case. 

Because people see cheap drain cleaning prices online - $88, $99, or whatever....and they still call other companies who come out, quote $300, and go with them.

So there has to be more to it than that. I don't claim to understand thought processes myself, just what I observe.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Although I've never ever seen a rig with $175 drain cleaning advertised, I wonder if perhaps that person would get calls just out of curiosity. As in "hello mr. plumber...I was wondering why your so expensive!" This could possibly be an actual ice breaker. I mean while at my last shop out commercials were horrible, and people would call to tell us so, but also make an appointment for service. Often times I would be in the model of water heater change out and the customer would remind me how horrible out commercial was, but yet here I am installing a water heater for them. :laughing:


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

For just drain cleaning I think advertising a cheap price will do better over advertising free estimates. Some successful companies out here advertise $69 to $99 drain cleaning.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Although I've never ever seen a rig with $175 drain cleaning advertised, I wonder if perhaps that person would get calls just out of curiosity. As in "hello mr. plumber...I was wondering why your so expensive!" This could possibly be an actual ice breaker. I mean while at my last shop out commercials were horrible, and people would call to tell us so, but also make an appointment for service. Often times I would be in the model of water heater change out and the customer would remind me how horrible out commercial was, but yet here I am installing a water heater for them. :laughing:


That's just weird.

You guys suck!....can you come out today?


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

sierra2000 said:


> For just drain cleaning I think advertising a cheap price will do better over advertising free estimates. Some successful companies out here advertise $69 to $99 drain cleaning.


I couldn't make a living at $69 to $99 a job being a OMS. Besides I am not going to carry 150lbs of cable, a machine and the rest to a basement for $69. If they want to pay that then let them get the cheap work. I want to do it right so it will last the customer.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Roto-Rooter said:


> I couldn't make a living at $69 to $99 a job being a OMS. Besides I am not going to carry 150lbs of cable, a machine and the rest to a basement for $69. If they want to pay that then let them get the cheap work. I want to do it right so it will last the customer.


Yeah, but you know those companies use a loss leader just to unfairly compete against OMS's and such. 

$69 to clean your drain....and then $20,000 to fix it when they tell em it "NEEDS Repair".

They're the Obamacare of Drain cleaning. Subsidize $69 drains for some people so that they can charge other people massive amounts to do a pipe liner or something. If they were to do that in any other business the government would go after em.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

This is something I've been contemplating for some time now. I've worked with both types of companies. The one in SoCal would not put a price over the phone. (They were also a company where I, as a service man, would have to use my own truck, gas, rent machines, pager, pay for parts and get paid commission.) They said, if you work on grandma's place, here is our set rate, if you pull into the driveway and they have a PT Cruiser sitting there, go for the moon. I personally don't work that way. After I left that company there was an article about them charging an old lady something like $80K because of a plugged stool.... augered her line, jetted it, replaced it the main sewer.... toilet still wouldn't flush. I vowed never to work for a company like that.

Now, If someone calls I ask the basics... How long have you lived there? Is water coming up from the floor drain? When you flush the toilet does come up in the floor drain? Does anything else seem affected? OK, for this it'll be $*** if it is just this it'll be $***.

All in all I think it's mostly geographic... and your types of customers. The first company I worked for said a tech will need to look at it to tell you the amount... than make the cust. wait 4hrs for a ridiculous bid than just say "OK, just get it done! Because if I call someone else it'll be another 4hrs!" and never use that company again. Around here, people appreciate honesty and set prices. When I talk to people, I say "This is my price for the first hour, this is additional for every half hour, this is how much to R&R a stool, if I have to go over 100' it's this much." When I did plumbing, I just explain that I need to look at it, but don't have ex-ray vision, the repair could be between $this and worst case $this.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I've started out of the gate with prices that were fair to both me and my customers. I need to be profitable and they don't need their eyeballs ripped from there heads. So far it's been working. I raised my prices at the beginning of this year to compensate with higher overhead. If someone can be profitable charging 69 bucks I say God bless. It's none of my concern. I charge what I need to charge and I don't worry about everyone else.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> This is something I've been contemplating for some time now. I've worked with both types of companies. The one in SoCal would not put a price over the phone. (They were also a company where I, as a service man, would have to use my own truck, gas, rent machines, pager, pay for parts and get paid commission.) They said, if you work on grandma's place, here is our set rate, if you pull into the driveway and they have a PT Cruiser sitting there, go for the moon. I personally don't work that way. After I left that company there was an article about them charging an old lady something like $80K because of a plugged stool.... augered her line, jetted it, replaced it the main sewer.... toilet still wouldn't flush. I vowed never to work for a company like that. Now, If someone calls I ask the basics... How long have you lived there? Is water coming up from the floor drain? When you flush the toilet does come up in the floor drain? Does anything else seem affected? OK, for this it'll be $*** if it is just this it'll be $***. All in all I think it's mostly geographic... and your types of customers. The first company I worked for said a tech will need to look at it to tell you the amount... than make the cust. wait 4hrs for a ridiculous bid than just say "OK, just get it done! Because if I call someone else it'll be another 4hrs!" and never use that company again. Around here, people appreciate honesty and set prices. When I talk to people, I say "This is my price for the first hour, this is additional for every half hour, this is how much to R&R a stool, if I have to go over 100' it's this much." When I did plumbing, I just explain that I need to look at it, but don't have ex-ray vision, the repair could be between $this and worst case $this.


 If people with PT cruisers got charged a lot, what did the people with expensive cars get charged? Lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

We charge everyone a lot...

But there is no price unless we are standing there looking at the problem...

Call someone else if you want a cheap price made up...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

jmc12185 said:


> If people with PT cruisers got charged a lot, what did the people with expensive cars get charged? Lol


Prowler.... sorry WTF was I thinking.... too much dayquil trying to recover.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> I've started out of the gate with prices that were fair to both me and my customers. I need to be profitable and they don't need their eyeballs ripped from there heads. So far it's been working. I raised my prices at the beginning of this year to compensate with higher overhead. If someone can be profitable charging 69 bucks I say God bless. It's none of my concern. I charge what I need to charge and I don't worry about everyone else.


I'm right there with ya. I tell customers... "Yes, I want to become rich.... but not from just one customer."

I've seen companies pitching "$50 any drain!" No flipping way in H E double hockey sticks! Second location of a secondary line maybe, if it's easy and you're a good long term customer.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Redwood said:


> *We charge everyone a lot*...


Hence the reason I never moved back there! I love it out there, miss everything about CT but the cost of living and the politics. Friend of mine ran a daycare and charged close to $450 a week for section 8 kids! But her oil bill was close to $800 per month! 

Next time you look at a CT quarter, that tree was in the cemetery across from the Coach and Four where I worked as a kid.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

You can be an honest company, charge $69 to unclog the drain and not rip them off on what's really needed.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

sierra2000 said:


> You can be an honest company, charge $69 to unclog the drain and not rip them off on what's really needed.


That's where I through in the discounts at what I charge. "I'm here to cable your drain line." "While you're here my master bath toilet keeps running all night long, can yo look at it?" "Sure, not a problem! I'll have to charge you extra for parts, but if it's no big deal and you're in the first hour, I don't mind helping you out."

Now that being said, you have to be careful.... I don't care if it's Grandma or anyone, you have to read the person.... are you doing them a favor or setting them up as an "entitlement" minded customer??? The right customer I'll go the extra and over... but the ones you have to look out for are the ones who expect the "extra" the next time at no extra charge.... Reading people is the most important thing I've learned... be it the customer, bossman, investor, mechanic.....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> Hence the reason I never moved back there! I love it out there, miss everything about CT but the cost of living and the politics. Friend of mine ran a daycare and charged close to $450 a week for section 8 kids! But her oil bill was close to $800 per month!
> 
> Next time you look at a CT quarter, that tree was in the cemetery across from the Coach and Four where I worked as a kid.


I don't know how old you are but "The Charter Oak" blew over in 1856...

Considering the tree had a hollow in it in 1687 where the original Connecticut Charter was hidden after a representative of King James II, demanded back the charter that had been granted by King Charles II...

It had a pretty good life and lives on as some oak chairs at the capitol building


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

sierra2000 said:


> You can be an honest company, charge $69 to unclog the drain and not rip them off on what's really needed.


How can you drive to the job (fuel used) take your good (expensive) equipment in, take your time to clean the sewer RIGHT and drive back (fuel again) and make it on $69 a job? I can't do it with the equipment I have invested in. It just don't compute with me. I want to make a living AND have a life.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Redwood said:


> I don't know how old you are but "The Charter Oak" blew over in 1856...
> 
> Considering the tree had a hollow in it in 1687 where the original Connecticut Charter was hidden after a representative of King James II, demanded back the charter that had been granted by King Charles II...
> 
> It had a pretty good life and lives on as some oak chairs at the capitol building


:yes: Nope, not that old and you are correct Sir! The Charter Oak's sapling was and has been planted in the same spot. I don't know if it has been every time, but at least when I lived there it was always lightning that took them down.

Red, what town did I live in as a teen? You have two major hints, well the answer too.:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> :yes: Nope, not that old and you are correct Sir! The Charter Oak's sapling was and has been planted in the same spot. I don't know if it has been every time, but at least when I lived there it was always lightning that took them down.
> 
> Red, what town did I live in as a teen? You have two major hints, well the answer too.:laughing:


Pretty easy...
It would have to be the site of the Charter Oak...
I was born in that town...
At a little Catholic Hospital on Woodland St...
My parents lived on Greenfield St...
Their parents lived nearby with one set on Magnolia St. and the other set on Euclid St...
Everybody had bailed out of that city by the 1970's...
When were you there?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Redwood said:


> Pretty easy...
> It would have to be the site of the Charter Oak...
> I was born in that town...
> At a little Catholic Hospital on Woodland St...
> ...


You know what, Since I last posted, I decided to jump start my brain cells and use this new thing called "Google" or something.... I was relying on info from 20+ years ago.... The Coach and Four was a waypoint from Boston to Hartford. The sapling was planted in the cemetery across street and was struck by lightning in the 50's?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Roto-Rooter said:


> I couldn't make a living at $69 to $99 a job being a OMS. Besides I am not going to carry 150lbs of cable, a machine and the rest to a basement for $69. If they want to pay that then let them get the cheap work. I want to do it right so it will last the customer.


I saw this in one of the trade magazines and started using it on main line calls. This is how you can sell $49 drain calls all day long.

Life moves at a fast pace these days. To cope with this faster lifestyle, we go to drive-thru restaurants, shop online, get the news on smartphones, and text message our friends. We value getting things done quickly, so we can move on to other things.

This “faster is better” attitude has found its way into the plumbing and drain cleaning industries. It’s not necessarily a bad thing. After all, if you sell a product or service and complete the job in less time your profit goes up.

Unfortunately, this is only true once the product or service is sold. Before the customer knows what they want and need, “faster is not better” and can ruin your ability to earn a fair profit. Drain cleaning is a perfect example of how faster is not better. Here's two scenarios to help illustrate this point.

Scenario 1 - the fast way

A homeowner calls with a line stoppage. The drain cleaner arrives and greets the customer. The technician wheels his machine to the clean-out, attaches a small blade to the end of a leader and then a cutter, all of which is connected to the end of his cable.

The blade/cutter combination meets some resistance about 20 feet down the line then breaks through, all the way to the street. The cable is pulled back and ran down the line a second time before calling the job done. The drain cleaner presents a bill of $100 to the customer (yes, many companies still charge less than $100 to open a drain). The homeowner pays the bill, grumbling to themselves about how much of a rip-off $100 is.



This scenario is repeated day after day and is the main reason most drain cleaning companies fail to earn a decent profit.

Scenario 2 – the effective way

A homeowner calls with a line stoppage. After the technician greets the customer, he explains the first step in the process is to get the water to go down. Then we can determine what caused the problem.

After the technician wheels his machine to the clean-out, he attaches a very small blade to his cable. The blade meets some resistance about 20 feet down the line and then the water goes down. The cable is pulled out and a camera is run down the line (the camera is done free of charge so there is no price objection from the customer).

The cable is pulled out and the drain cleaner brings the homeowner to the clean-out. With the homeowner present, the camera is run back down the line (this is to reassure the homeowner they are looking at their drain). At 20 feet the camera shows a soft blockage where the tile in the mainline is offset. The drain cleaner explains that the drain can be opened but the offset will cause the same problem to reoccur. The homeowner agrees that the problem will reoccur and wants to know what can be done. The drain cleaner explains that they can reline the drain, creating a smooth surface and preventing the problem from happening again. The homeowner agrees and the work is scheduled.

In the second scenario, the initial call was a bit longer than just opening the drain. But in the end, it led to a much more involved job that carried a higher profit. Additionally the homeowner, while not happy about investing thousands of dollars, will feel good about their problem being fixed long-term, satisfied with your company and more likely to recommend you to their friends.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

sierra2000 said:


> Scenario 2 – the effective way
> 
> A homeowner calls with a line stoppage. After the technician greets the customer, he explains the first step in the process is to get the water to go down. Then we can determine what caused the problem.
> 
> After the technician wheels his machine to the clean-out, *he attaches a very small blade to his cable*. The blade meets some resistance about 20 feet down the line and then the water goes down. The cable is pulled out and a camera is run down the line (the camera is done free of charge so there is no price objection from the customer).


This is where I part ways with this concept. Why not use a proper blade so most of the blockage is removed?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> This is where I part ways with this concept. Why not use a proper blade so most of the blockage is removed?


What's considered a proper blade? To me a proper starting blade is my spade blade to poke a hole and drain the water only. Get them in front of the camera with the water drained for only $69. If they then want to proceed with a deeper cleaning then you charge for a deeper cleaning and bigger blades.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> This is where I part ways with this concept. Why not use a proper blade so most of the blockage is removed?


This “faster is better” attitude has found its way into the plumbing and drain cleaning industries. It’s not necessarily a bad thing. After all, if you sell a product or service and complete the job in less time your profit goes up.

Unfortunately, this is only true once the product or service is sold. Before the customer knows what they want and need, “faster is not better” and can ruin your ability to earn a fair profit. Drain cleaning is a perfect example of how faster is not better.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

sierra2000 said:


> What's considered a proper blade? To me a proper starting blade is my spade blade to poke a hole and drain the water only. Get them in front of the camera with the water drained for only $69. If they then want to proceed with a deeper cleaning then you charge for a deeper cleaning and bigger blades.


Sorry we don't offer a "Poke a Hole" level of service...
But then again we'll get $400 for snaking a line...

I wouldn't get out of bed in the morning to go to a $69 drain cleaning call...


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Sorry we don't offer a "Poke a Hole" level of service... But then again we'll get $400 for snaking a line... I wouldn't get out of bed in the morning to go to a $69 drain cleaning call...


It's time your boss considered it. Don't hold back any options and draining the water is an option. You'll go out and stick your camera in a drain for free in hopes of selling a lining job but won't drain the water for $69 so the customer can sell themselves on a thorough cleaning or a liner? Come on now.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

It amazes me how some of you still don't get this. Drain cleaning is done in steps. The first step is to get the water to drain and see what you're dealing with. With the small blade you're less likely to get caught up in the line.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

sierra2000 said:


> It's time your boss considered it. Don't hold back any options and draining the water is an option. You'll go out and stick your camera in a drain for free in hopes of selling a lining job but won't drain the water for $69 so the customer can sell themselves on a thorough cleaning or a liner? Come on now.


lol I see what you did there lmfao. But going back to the topic. I see your point, I really do, just not for me. I think my biggest hangup is it makes customers believe they're going to get a thorough cleaning for $69. Also using a small blade at first pass imo gets stuck easier in the roots. 

Since I know you're a gym guy, let me try this analogy.....gym membership per month is advertised at 19 per month. But if you want the free weights, it's 10. Oh that smith machine...5. Gotta use a treadmill to warm up. Sorry but that's 11. What the heck....so what does that gym membership get me? See that stationary bike in the corner with the 20 lb dumbells. 

That's kinda how I feel about the low cost drain cleaning. 

This is just my opinion on the subject and you're still the same guy as you were before, it's just we're differ on this subject


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh but I do agree that you need to camera every main line job. If not for the selling aspect, then just to make sure you did a good job.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

ok ok real quick then I'm going to bed. By using a small blade, you're presenting them a worst case scenario. Clean the area after inspecting do they still need it to be permanently fixed? 

First 2 pics are the same joint. Does it really need to be lined? 

3rd pic was after jetting. Does it need to be lined?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

sierra2000 said:


> It's time your boss considered it. Don't hold back any options and draining the water is an option. You'll go out and stick your camera in a drain for free in hopes of selling a lining job but won't drain the water for $69 so the customer can sell themselves on a thorough cleaning or a liner? Come on now.


LOL I know he'll say no thanks, and that you should pitch your idea to our competition...:laughing::yes:

We do Lining, Bursting, and Excavation Replacements and Repairs on Sewers...
Lots of them...


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> ok ok real quick then I'm going to bed. By using a small blade, you're presenting them a worst case scenario. Clean the area after inspecting do they still need it to be permanently fixed? First 2 pics are the same joint. Does it really need to be lined? 3rd pic was after jetting. Does it need to be lined?


It depends. Why are the roots in there in the first place? Did they have that same drain cleaned 6 months, 1 year or 2 years ago? Drain the water, let them see what's really in there causing the problem, explain what the problem is and the expectation of each option and let them decide what they want to do.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> lol I see what you did there lmfao. But going back to the topic. I see your point, I really do, just not for me. I think my biggest hangup is it makes customers believe they're going to get a thorough cleaning for $69. Also using a small blade at first pass imo gets stuck easier in the roots. Since I know you're a gym guy, let me try this analogy.....gym membership per month is advertised at 19 per month. But if you want the free weights, it's 10. Oh that smith machine...5. Gotta use a treadmill to warm up. Sorry but that's 11. What the heck....so what does that gym membership get me? See that stationary bike in the corner with the 20 lb dumbells. That's kinda how I feel about the low cost drain cleaning. This is just my opinion on the subject and you're still the same guy as you were before, it's just we're differ on this subject


I don't work out, I just wear smedium shirts . When you get a call some charge a dispatch fee of say $49. Do you think the customer expects to get the complete plumbing problem fixed for that amount? They might if you don't explain what that $49 covers.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Redwood said:


> LOL I know he'll say no thanks, and that you should pitch your idea to our competition...:laughing::yes: We do Lining, Bursting, and Excavation Replacements and Repairs on Sewers... Lots of them...


You don't know for sure though. Present my two scenarios to him and maybe next time we see you you'll be driving a van that says "we'll clean any drain any time for $49".


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

sierra2000 said:


> It depends. Why are the roots in there in the first place? Did they have that same drain cleaned 6 months, 1 year or 2 years ago? Drain the water, let them see what's really in there causing the problem, explain what the problem is and the expectation of each option and let them decide what they want to do.


The only way I would drain the water is with a full size cutter for a 3" or 4" pipe 
unless I could only get something like a single blade down the line and would so inform the customer, this was back before everybody had cameras


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> ok ok real quick then I'm going to bed. By using a small blade, you're presenting them a worst case scenario. Clean the area after inspecting do they still need it to be permanently fixed?
> 
> First 2 pics are the same joint. Does it really need to be lined?
> 
> 3rd pic was after jetting. Does it need to be lined?



I'm trying to figure out what you are saying. 

The 3rd pic is a different part of the line, no? Or are you saying the jetter broke the pipe?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Tounces said:


> I'm trying to figure out what you are saying.
> 
> The 3rd pic is a different part of the line, no? Or are you saying the jetter broke the pipe?


For the pics, the date stamp at the top shows the 3rd pic is from a different inspection. The first and second pic was a before and after of the same pipe, same inspection area.

In the 3rd pic the jetter removed the roots that were covering the broken area.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> For the pics, the date stamp at the top shows the 3rd pic is from a different inspection. The first and second pic was a before and after of the same pipe, same inspection area.
> 
> In the 3rd pic the jetter removed the roots that were covering the broken area.


My question would be what are we trying to accomplish here? Eliminate the problem or keep jetting/snaking? At the minimum it needs a pipe patch to prevent problems from happening again in that 3rd photo. I mean the pipe is broken. 

Does it need to be lined? Maybe for me I would need to see the entire line and the rest of the joints up to the 3rd photo and I can answer that.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

As far as the cheap drain cleaning meaning the $50 price. They are not after cleaning the drain, but after the replacement. I've see many companies around and is crazy how busy and how many sewer jobs the are doing...

I know guys working at many companies that's how I know. So looks like it works for what they are doing.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

sierra2000 said:


> You don't know for sure though. Present my two scenarios to him and maybe next time we see you you'll be driving a van that says "we'll clean any drain any time for $49".


Ummm Dude...
The hole punchers are short lived at our company...

He was asked at a meeting if the $49 cleaners showed up here hat he would do....

His answer was, "Raise the price to $449.95...":laughing:


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

I know each market is different here the yard line is only 4" on residential and most are short a 75' run with cleanouts in the yard. Even with that being said I would never take my truck or equipment out to a job for $69.00. Again I am not picking on any way of of doing business if it works for you that is great. If a customer is that cheap I don't need the headache. I do lining and pull in place too. I just need more money to start the all trucks in the morning. What ever job you do I try to do the best I can drain cleaning or what ever.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

This is a good thread. Lots of different takes on how to charge and up sell... if the customer truly needs the work done.

Every customer is different... mind set, budget...

Every area is different. I charge $175 for 100' run the largest cutter the line will take unless I can't get through, than I reduce size, if it does open I go every size up until I know it's the line, not the blockage. I started out learning with only half cutters, now I only use them as a last resort. I don't have a camera or jetter yet, so when I do have to reduce I keep the OH informed. "You have a 4" line, this is my 3 1/2" cutter, it should be able to make it through but I had to drop down to a 2.5" cutter/2"cutter... there is definitely something wrong with your line. We should video it and see what's going on, without doing that I can't offer you a warranty. If we do set up a day/time to have my camera guy come out and it backs up before than, I'll come out and cable it for a discounted rate, but this is something that needs to be done. You may need just a Jet, you may be looking at a replacement."

Out here the *cheapest* company (which I HATE that word when it comes to drain cleaning and plumbing) around here that I know of charges $100 for 100' and 1 hour, and they punch it once, collect and walk away. Most I've heard of is $375 for the same service. I'd love to collect $375 for one main in and out, but, ethically I can't do that to Grandma, or single Mom or Dad or whoever. That's why I don't have a set price and charge by the hour. Some lines are butter, and everyone knows some can be hard. Butter, 10% discount... even though it's only $17.50, people will always call you back next time, and recommend you out!

Now a good friend of mine had a plugged up main branch last week, had to pull the stool, got it, wanted to cable from his new O/S C/O to the street just because... He said "Well how much do I owe ya Trev?" I said "Well through the books, $175 for this location, $50 to R&R the stool, and $100 for the second location, and cause youre a friend, I'll give ya 10% off." He says "Are you trying to give me a heart attack?!!" "For you, $100 will cover my cost." After gas, wear and tare I had a profit of $75. For less than an hour, he was right around the corner from where I was. He gives my card/number to everyone he knows.

I'm a firm believer in quality over quantity. Quality is what you pay for, quantity is what you really pay for. While a $50 any drain will get you in the door, the customer, in most cases sees up selling, even if legit, sees a scam... at least in my experience.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

I'll give ya 10% off." He says "Are you trying to give me a heart attack?!!" "For you, $100 will cover my cost." After gas, wear and tare I had a profit of $75. For less than an hour, he was right around the corner from where I was. He gives my card/number to everyone he knows.


The bad part about the above is everyone he gives your name to will expect the same price. Been at it to long, word gets around. I have a min price and it is fair for everybody. If you show no favortism you won't get in trouble.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

$30 million+ plumbing company out here does $99 drain cleaning. It works.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> $30 million+ plumbing company out here does $99 drain cleaning. It works.


I think it all depends on your area. We get a new 99 dollar guy every couple years. Maybe same guy changing his name frequently...?


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Same here, they don't last very long. Most of them are out to make a killing and it just doesn't work out. Don't know if they don't know what they are doing when it comes to cleaning or what. I sure have followed a lot of them around doing jobs they couldn't get done, and I had no trouble at all.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> $30 million+ plumbing company out here does $99 drain cleaning. It works.



I don't and it works.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Roto-Rooter said:


> I'll give ya 10% off." He says "Are you trying to give me a heart attack?!!" "For you, $100 will cover my cost." After gas, wear and tare I had a profit of $75. For less than an hour, he was right around the corner from where I was. He gives my card/number to everyone he knows.
> 
> 
> The bad part about the above is everyone he gives your name to will expect the same price. Been at it to long, word gets around. I have a min price and it is fair for everybody. If you show no favortism you won't get in trouble.


You are correct and can't agree more! But, this is a close friend, he's been one for years, gun nut, admin/owner of our gun site. He knows I practically charge him just material/gas/lunch. He knows not to talk about prices with anyone he refers me to. He's helped me big time before in his field and hasn't charged me a thing.... the only thing it cost him was his knowledge of this stupid computer... saved me a number of times! I guess it's more barter than anything. But He refers me to everyone he knows. Word of mouth works, reputation works, even if you charge more than the $49-$99 guys. 

Example: Today I was finishing my last job of the day and got a call from another customer of my last boss about a toilet not flushing. Same thing Mrs. Customer, I no longer work for X-Plumbing, I went out on my own and don't want to steal customers blaw blaw, we're still friends." Response is "I want you to fix it." OK... 3rd time this week! One did go with old bossman... (She was a PITA cust anyway...)


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm surprised you gave customers your own phone number.

That being said - effectively speaking, your old boss is probably going to lose that customer whether it goes to you, or someone else.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tounces said:


> I'm surprised you gave customers your own phone number.
> 
> That being said - effectively speaking, your old boss is probably going to lose that customer whether it goes to you, or someone else.


Small company. Two trucks and three guys. It was me running the company with the van for emergencies if I needed, and the other two for service. One work phone. When I was in the field I had to call customers if I was running early/late/had questions, etc. Even before I left, they would call me first due to no response on the work phone before I took it over, so I think they have my number stored in their phone.

Don't get me wrong, my old boss is a great guy, still a friend, fellow jarhead brother, but is feeling the later effects of a 46 crash that F'd up his back.

I have a moral code. I don't steal customers... that said, if a customer calls and only wants me... than fine, but I always give the option of retaining my old boss.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> Small company. Two trucks and three guys. It was me running the company with the van for emergencies if I needed, and the other two for service. One work phone. When I was in the field I had to call customers if I was running early/late/had questions, etc. Even before I left, they would call me first due to no response on the work phone before I took it over, so I think they have my number stored in their phone.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, my old boss is a great guy, still a friend, fellow jarhead brother, but is feeling the later effects of a 46 crash that F'd up his back.
> 
> I have a moral code. I don't steal customers... that said, if a customer calls and only wants me... than fine, but I always give the option of retaining my old boss.


I can certainly understand that. I created a list of customers addresses from my old job, but not for the sake of stealing them....I use the list to chart out which areas of my city are prone to plumbing problems. 

After charting all the points on a map, I've managed to determine the zip codes most likely to need my services, so I can go there and advertise. The city I live in was built in sections, so generally speaking all of the homes in a given area are the same age. Unfortunately there's no easy way to know those ages normally, as well as other things like if there's a lot of trees in the area or whatnot.

Of course, I'm not sure if my plan has worked yet since I only just started it. I'm hoping so, so far I have noticed heavy trees in the areas I've gone to, which is a good sign.


----------

